# 1991 Bridgestone MB-2 Tire Question - What's the largest front I can use?



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm still riding my 1991 Bridgestone MB-2 after 24 years and would like to soften things up a bit before I decide on a full suspension bike.

Right now I'm running my front WTB 2.1 Velociraptor (with tube) at a really low pressure (12.5psi  to help soften the bumps.

Does anyone know the largest size tire that will fit my bike? I'm thinking about outfitting my bike with this to help cushion the ride.

Thanks.

p.s. I've been riding technical stuff like rock gardens and bumpy trails (though not super fast).


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

have you tried, 2.3? That's generally about the max I've used. If you're running them at low psi, I doubt you can fit anything much bigger than that.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks. This is the biggest I've tried. Seems 2.3 would be the next logical step now that you mention it. I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I ran some 2.2" tires (WTB's) on my wifes old MB-5 and they slightly buzzed the frame, but once worn in they worked fine. It really depends on the volume. I tried running 2.2 conti trail kings on my vintage 80's Marin and I was only able to fit them in back. They buzzed the fork a bit too much in the front.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks. It looks like I might have to go through trial and error. I'd like to think I could get a 2.3 in there but it might depend on the tire.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've been able to fit old 2.35 Z-Max tires on my Logic fork, so you should be able to do the same.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks. What year range tire would you say? 

Nice to see another Ritchey product!


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have 2 early 90's mb-4 and mb-3, forks not bad for clearance (not ritchey), frame is tight with 2.2 geax saguaro, new tire fuzz rubs chainstay. I actually scrapped the mb-3 for my next build due to tire clearance, my rock hopper has much more room.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Shane. Glad to hear you own more than 1 Bridgestone! 

I've actually decided to put slicks back on my MB-2 because I just picked up my first full-sus - a 2009 Cannondale Rize 4. I did take videos of me on one last ride in the woods on my MB-2. I figured it was a good idea because it is a classic bike and has served me well since 1991.

Thanks for your tire input. Good luck on your next build.


----------

